# 1st time Golfing



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello, like I said in another thread I plan on going golfing for the first time on Wednesday. I was just wondering if anyone had some beginner tips or words of advice before I head out. Thank you


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Have fun and don't worry about what your score ends up being. I went out for the first time not long ago. My score was high. but I had fun and over time it will get better (this is what I have been told). Concentrate more on "getting the feel" of the swing. Good luck.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Alright, I was thinking that my score would be anything but impressive, so it won't matter. Plus now will be the time if I don't like it I can stop without have put 2 or 3 grand in clubs and equipment.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I got a tip: Don't use your driver! Resist the urge..instead, try using your 3 wood offthe tee on longer holes. Yes, you will lose a little distance, but your accuracy will be better.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well should I do that if I have a... wood, 1 and 3 wood.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Aren't woods kind of tough to hit? I tried to use a 3 wood and couldn't seem to hit it right. Now the #3 hybrid, I hit pretty well.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah, woods/driver are generally tougher to hit. but IMO you still need them.
the hybrid is very nice and easy, but with a longer shaft the wood will travel more.

at least thats what i think


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

The woods are definently the hardest to learn to hit, but you can hit them. Just picture it as the same swing as a lon iron, just a more flatter swingpath, and a more sweeping blow to the ball. You really need to be able to hit those woods..

Truthfully, the best thing you can do, is to make sure your chips and putts are good. The short game is the most impotant part of the game, and can make, or break a good score.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

^i totally agree on the short game. ive learned to wack my driver far just because i dont wanna have to pull out anything more than a 8-9 iron. haha.

nearly every time its either P wedge, or 60degree.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Thank you guys I will keep all the posts in mind tomorrow. Looks like the weather is going to be hot but at least there is no rain forcasted.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Went golfing today for the first time. I only played 9 holes but I liked it and I can't wait until next time. My score was 64 and par was 30. The 9 holes I played were 1783 yards. I think I could improve a lot with pratice.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Same here. And working on it.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I went out after I got home and praticed with the driver to see what went wrong with my drives. The good news was I only lost 3 golf balls the whole day. Which it pretty good since every ball I hit was a slice.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That's A pretty short course..was it a Par 3 course? I wish I had one of those around here, if it was. For a first time round, that is a damn good round. Pat yourself on the back!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, How would could I find out what the par was? Or is that the number most of the holes were?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well here is a picture of the course layout that was on my score card


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It's hard to tell..but it looks like there's a couple of Par 4 s of there. Basically, Par is the number of strokes required to score Par on a hole. So if the hole wa a Par 3, you would need to get it in the hole in three strokes. Getting it in in 2, would be a Birdie, getting a 4 would be a Bogey. On the course, they should have a sign beside every tee box, that shows the yardage from certain tee boxes,(red, blue, yellow, white, black, etc..)and what Par it is.

I like that course, BTW. Looks straight forward, and a nice challenge.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks like your first game went really well, and you had a lot of fun! Welcome to a lifelong addiction, er, I mean activity!

Sooo... looking at your score, this advice probably doesn't pertain to you, but it may be helpful for other first time golfers out there:

To keep up with other groups and still have fun when playing with when the course is really busy:
1) Minimize practice swings to one or two per stroke. Not only does this speed up your game, it helps you not overthink the swing mechinics, which can actually help. Besides, before the game & at the driving range is the time to work out swing bugs.

2) If you are at 1 & 1/2 par and not on the green, pick the ball up and drop on there.

3) Continous putting is preferred at many courses, that is each player keeps putting until they sink their ball. Not what you'll see at a PGA event, but is certainly faster this way.

4) If you get to double par, pick up the ball and move on. 

Now having said all that, as a beginner, I try to find out when courses are *not* busy so I can take my time and not feel rushed. That is the about the only thing that really upsets me about golf: feeling rushed by the goup behind me. 

Of course, the only *other* thing that bugs me about golf is waiting for the group in front of me to finish


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Thank you. I will be golfing as long as I can. After yesterday I want to go everyday.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well Saturday I went again golfing. This time it was at a different course. My score was a little more than before but that is to be expected when there was a par 5, six par 4's and two par 3's. My score was 67 this time. I went from the red tees instead of the blue tees like I did the first time. Also I lost a lot more golf balls because I went with my friend. Here is the course layout of Saturday's course.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Here in our country, the good amateurs would used 8iron to 5iron on a Par 3.

Now if there's a water hazard in the middle, my tip is never imitate their club number.
Use an overclub, like a 5wood or a 3hybrid, and you'll be able to cross over the water hazard with ease.

#2) Always remember to rehydrate yourself when you start perspiring. Drink any sports drink like Gatorade to energized your body.

Eat banana or hard boiled egg.

#3) bring a first aid, like bandage and an adhesive tape ( in case your golf shoes sole wears out, tape it ).


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well the good news was I didn't even get it in the water, I drove the ball right over the water on both holes with water.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Besides, before the game & at the driving range is the time to work out swing bugs.


No. Anything you do right before your round is just a warm-up. It's a time to clear your head and loosen your muscles. Work on your swing after your round or on another day. The last thing I want floating around in my head as I step up to my first shot of the day is swing thoughts.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I went golfing again yesterday and on the back nine of the first course I improved 15 strokes. I am beginning to like golf now more than ever.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Well I went golfing again yesterday and on the back nine of the first course I improved 15 strokes. I am beginning to like golf now more than ever.


Just keep dropping your score by 15 for your next three rounds, and you can join the pros!

-TMC


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah no kidding, but I am a long way from that.


----------

